# Any idea for buying a classic?



## Gregory Arms (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello buddies

I love classic cars and BMW. I would like to buy one dating in eighties. I love 635 CSi M but I dont know if its a good idea, also I dont know prices and where can I look for a good unit.

Any idea?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Gregory Arms (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey,

I just spoken with the seller of a great BMW M6 1989. The owner tells me that the condiction is excellent and I see in the pics that the car is really nice. In ad, I think the price is very good. 
Please tell me what you think. I don´t want to make a bad purchase.
I leave full details bellow

Thanks a lot

http://www.priceyornot.com/buy/bmw/m6/p_opa/


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't see an `89 in your link. Go to bigcoupe.com for more info on these cars. I don't think $18K is a bargain for a big bumpered U.S. e24 coupe.


----------



## Gregory Arms (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe it´s a bit expensive but look at these pictures, the car is really great.

Thanks

http://www.priceyornot.com/buy/bmw/m6/p_opa/#images

Greg


----------



## djr77 (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out this website. They have a nice 1988 red M6 there.

http://www.houseofluxuries.com/coupes.htm


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

Before you jump into an 80s ///M car, make sure you get to know a little bit about them. Visit the bimmerforums and other BMW forums to get a quick fix of what to look for and how to evaluate your prospects. Its a great time to buy a Classic! Good Luck!


----------

